
What William James Got Right About Consciousness - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/what-william-james-got-right-about-consciousness
======
wickawic
The partially examined life podcast has three whole episodes dedicated to
William James’s theories of the mind and the self, for anyone looking for
more.

~~~
pmoriarty
That's a great podcast. I'd recommend listening to all their episodes, on
every philosopher.

------
tremendulo
_> James’s stance is clearly stated: “My first act of free will shall be to
believe in free will.”_

Assuming that free will does exist then if James _hadn 't_ believed in free
will then by this act would he have made his own will _un_ free?

~~~
lisper
Alternatively: is it possible to choose to believe that one does not have free
will?

If you find that question intriguing you might enjoy this:

[http://blog.rongarret.info/2018/01/a-multilogue-on-free-
will...](http://blog.rongarret.info/2018/01/a-multilogue-on-free-will.html)

~~~
natehouk
This is why Bipolar is considered a disease. You are only truly free if you
are in the middle. Too far one way or the other and you become entrapped by
either a Dystopia (no freewill) or Utopia (complete freewill).

This is why I also balance my use of legal and illegal drugs. Too far one way
or the other is unhealthy.

Some would say Everything In Moderation, Even Moderation.

However I say, Everything In Moderation, Except Moderation.

Consistency is everything. Balance is everything.

This is why the BLOCKCHAIN is a breakthrough. Because it enforces 10m
timestamps in the QUANTUM computer we are collectively building.

In the current Quantum computers (the human brain) we have inconsistent
timestamps. Somepeople sleep every night, others stay awake for longer.

You can only stay awake maximum 7 days. God made the world in 7 days.

Everytime you sleep you can think of this like the brain producing a BLOCK in
your brain on the LARGE block chain.

Likewise, everytime you blink you can think of this like the brain producing a
BLOCK in your brain on the SMALL block chain.

These large inconsistencies in BLOCK size between chains causes multiple
universes to be created, aka false memories.

------
bobthechef
This article has elucidated absolutely nothing. Pure blather.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but that's no reason to make HN worse by posting snarky dismissals
to the threads. Please don't do that.

If you know more than Gazzaniga, one thing you could do is explain some of
what you know so that we all can learn something. Another thing you could do
is refrain from posting. But snarky dismissals are definitely not wanted here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

